# Replacement locker and side door keys



## StormyWX

Hi All, has anyone obtained replacement keys for the hatches and the side door of their Hobby? If you have could you tell me where from? Thanks,

Archie


----------



## Devonboy

What type of locks are they?


----------



## shingi

Hi Archie,

Got a replacement side door/locker key for our 750 from Timpsons, otherwise I think you'd be chasing around Germany for ever and a day !


----------



## eurajohn

If you only need keys, your local high street key cutter will be able to duplicate them for you.

Just noticed you're in Spain, I'm sure they must have the shops attached to supermarkets that repair shoes, supply number plates and cut keys etc.
They certainly do in France, I had a duplicate made yesterday.

.


----------



## StormyWX

Devonboy said:


> What type of locks are they?


I think they might be FAP but not entirely sure.

Archie


----------



## StormyWX

eurajohn said:


> If you only need keys, your local high street key cutter will be able to duplicate them for you.
> 
> Just noticed you're in Spain, I'm sure they must have the shops attached to supermarkets that repair shoes, supply number plates and cut keys etc.
> They certainly do in France, I had a duplicate made yesterday.
> 
> .


Just tried the local locksmith that does all the security keys for cars and such and he looked through his catalogues and found nothing. Changing the barrels sounds like an expensive exercise so I wondered if anyone had got hold of blanks before.

Archie


----------



## StormyWX

shingi said:


> Hi Archie,
> 
> Got a replacement side door/locker key for our 750 from Timpsons, otherwise I think you'd be chasing around Germany for ever and a day !


There is a Timpsons equivalent here in Spain but they are not as good. If the local guy can't do it I'm pretty sure they won't be able to either.

Archie


----------



## Devonboy

StormyWX said:


> I think they might be FAP but not entirely sure.
> 
> Archie


Check out this site: http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/zadi_locks.htm


----------



## StormyWX

Devonboy said:


> Check out this site: http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/zadi_locks.htm


Hi Dave. That's where I was getting my information from but the only way to properly identify the type is to remove the barrel and count the tumblers. The key has a square plastic thumb grip which would point to it being an older FAP type. I was hoping that someone else might have had to order a blank to get a spare cut.

Cheers

Archie


----------



## Devonboy

StormyWX said:


> Hi Dave. That's where I was getting my information from but the only way to properly identify the type is to remove the barrel and count the tumblers. The key has a square plastic thumb grip which would point to it being an older FAP type. I was hoping that someone else might have had to order a blank to get a spare cut.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Archie


I have used blank FAP keys bought from eBay & cut by a local locksmiths. My local Timpsons will not cut key blanks supplied by the customer as they say they have had some break in the lock & they are then held responsible.


----------



## shingi

Hi again Archie,

One of the reasons I got a replacement key is because the black "plastic" top broke off, and although I got another from a high street keymaker rather from FAP (which I think these are), once the black top is completely removed there is a number stamped into my key, which in my case was a letter and four numbers identifying the key. Quoting that key number you may be able to just purchase keys, although I still think a local keycutter would be quicker.


----------



## StormyWX

I bought a FAP key from eBay that I thought looked identical to mine but when I tried to have it cut I was told it was slightly different as can be seen from the photograph. Must be a newer version or maybe they are produced specifically for a particular manufacturer. Anyhow, back to the drawing board!


----------

